# State of ACPI on FreeBSD 8



## noobster (Oct 7, 2009)

I use FreeBSD on all my systems and I'm a very happy user. I also run it on my laptop and at the moment I have both Windows XP and Ubuntu running in VirtualBox, plus I have a lot of other applications open as well and it just works great under heavy load.

Now, restarting all these applications every time I turn off my laptop would be very painful and therefore I tried suspend/resume but it didn't work (on 7.2). So for the moment I simply keep my laptop running most of the time. I know ACPI is not a priority and may never become one, but it makes laptop usage much harder without.

Anyway, has support for suspend/resume been improved in 8? Is resuming from multiple cores supported on i386?. I realize that many ACPI implementations are buggy and that makes development hard and time consuming. After my busy period I will look into debugging ACPI for my laptop and see if I can make myself of use. And next time I will check the suspend/resume support before I buy a laptop.


----------



## aragon (Oct 8, 2009)

It has been improved, but it's not yet perfect.  You will need to test it. 

In my limited experienced, bge(4) and iwn(4) have issues resuming, but everything else seems to work.


----------



## noobster (Oct 8, 2009)

That's good news and I will definitely give it a shot once it's released. I don't have bge or iwn, but it's a Dell laptop (Inspiron E1505) and I heard their ACPI implementation is buggy. Does anyone have experience with bfe or wpi? And is dual core supported on i386?


----------



## aragon (Oct 8, 2009)

noobster said:
			
		

> And is dual core supported on i386?


Most definitely.


----------



## noobster (Oct 8, 2009)

Just to be clear, I meant dual core support for suspend/resume on i386. Until now you had to disable one core to have any chance of making it work.


----------



## aragon (Oct 8, 2009)

Oh.  I think i386 was the first to get multicore suspend/resume, and to my knowledge it works as well as amd64 works. (I've only tested amd64 myself)


----------



## noobster (Oct 8, 2009)

I think you're right: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-acpi/2008-May/004879.html


----------



## richardpl (Oct 9, 2009)

i386 ACPI SMP resume doesnt work.


----------



## noobster (Oct 9, 2009)

And it does work on amd64?


----------



## morbit (Oct 9, 2009)

From what I remember, amd64 first got (or was substantially improved recently) SMP suspend/resume not i386.

Try and you will see if it works for you.


----------



## noobster (Oct 9, 2009)

I'll try it when I have time and FreeBSD 8 is released. It would be nice to know what to expect though. I have a 32 bit laptop, so from what I read here the chances of having suspend/resume working on SMP are slim to nonexistent.


----------



## aragon (Oct 10, 2009)

What laptop do you have?  More systems are 64bit capable than you might think...


----------



## noobster (Oct 10, 2009)

An Inspiron E1505 with a Core Duo T2400, which is 32 bit as far as I know.


----------



## aragon (Oct 10, 2009)

Unfortunately you are right: http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=27235


----------

